# воспитанник



## Slavianophil

В колониях для несовершннолетних нарушителей к содержащимся там юным дарованиям положено обращаться "Воспитанник!"

Ломаю голову, как это перевести на английский. Интересно, а как обращаются к обитателям аналогичных учреждений в Англии?


----------



## dec-sev

Slavianophil said:


> В колониях для несовершннолетних нарушителей к содержащимся там юным дарованиям положено обращаться "Воспитанник!"


 Кому положено обращаться? 
Очень давно был фильм про колонию для несовершеннолетних. Не помню названия, помню, что с участием  Валерия Приёмыхова.  Он играл заключенного  в  такой колонии и был кем-то вроде старшего над группой "малолеток". Если я ничего не путаю, то те пацаны назывались его воспитанниками. Но не уверен, что, например, охранник может назвать малолетнего преступника "воспитанник". Хотя я не спец в этом и про фильм я возможно тоже напутал 


Slavianophil said:


> Ломаю голову, как это перевести на английский. Интересно, а как обращаются к обитателям аналогичных учреждений в Англии?


juvenile delinquent, но думаю, что это не совсем то, что вы ищете.


----------



## Slavianophil

Положено обращаться сотрудникам учреждений по исполнению наказаний в Республике Узбекистан.

Вряд ли в английских тюрьмах при сегодняшней-то оголтелой политкорректности кто-то позволит сотруднику исправительного заведения обращаться к подопечному: "Juvenile delinquent!" Как-то грубо и недемократично.


----------



## cyanista

Понятия не имею, как обращаются к "воспитанникам" в английских тюрьмах, возможно просто по имени-фамилии... Об этом можно расспросить поподробнее в English Only. Вдруг кто-то знает (ну, там, в книжке читал, в фильме слышал). 

А по поводу перевода: при переводе чуждых реалий можно привести транслитерацию слова с последующим дословным переводом в скобках, например, "vospitannik" ("ward"). Я вот только задаюсь вопросом, говорят ли в узбекских тюрьмах по-русски, или воспитанник - это уже перевод с узбекского?


----------



## dec-sev

Slavianophil said:


> Вряд ли в английских тюрьмах при сегодняшней-то оголтелой политкорректности кто-то позволит сотруднику исправительного заведения обращаться к подопечному: "Juvenile delinquent!" Как-то грубо и недемократично.


Да при "оголтелой политкорректности" всего можно ожидать, но термин "Juvenile delinquenсу" всё ещё можно услышать по радио и ТВ.



Slavianophil said:


> Положено обращаться сотрудникам учреждений по исполнению наказаний в Республике Узбекистан.


 То есть "ос*у*женнный" уже неполиткорректно даже в Узбекистане?


----------



## Slavianophil

cyanista said:


> Я вот только задаюсь вопросом, говорят ли в узбекских тюрьмах по-русски, или воспитанник - это уже перевод с узбекского?


 
Я перевожу документ на русском языке, который, видимо, мало чем отличается от своего советского предшественника. Во всяком случае, влияния узбекского языка практически нет (за исключением слова "хокимият").


----------



## dec-sev

cyanista said:


> А по поводу перевода: при переводе чуждых реалий можно привести транслитерацию слова с последующим дословным переводом в скобках (хорошая идея, можно сноску дать), например, "vospitannik" ("ward").


 Вместо "ward" я бы предложил "inmate of a correctional institution for juvenile delinquents"


cyanista said:


> Я вот только задаюсь вопросом, говорят ли в узбекских тюрьмах по-русски, или воспитанник - это уже перевод с узбекского?


 Наверное, это будет реплика скорее в Сulture Cafe, но если речь зашла о политкорректных выражениях, то думаю, что то, что black по отношению к темнокожему -- некорректно, было придумано белым, и скорее всего называть малолетнего преступника воспитанником -- чисто русская идея.


----------



## Slavianophil

dec-sev said:


> Да при "оголтелой политкорректности" всего можно ожидать, но термин "Juvenile delinquenсу" всё ещё можно услышать по радио и ТВ.
> 
> То есть "ос*у*женнный" уже неполиткорректно даже в Узбекистане?


 
Термин "juvenile delinquent", конечно, существует. Но, мне кажется, что как обращение он вряд ли используется, поскольку может ранить нежные души малолетних уголовников.

Обращение "осужденный" в Узбекистане предписывается, но только для совершеннолетних осужденных.


----------



## Orlin

cyanista said:


> А по поводу перевода: при переводе чуждых реалий можно привести транслитерацию слова с последующим дословным переводом в скобках, например, "vospitannik" ("ward").


 
По-моему это наилучшее решение. Кроме того, я думаю, что в английских тюрьмах не используются специальные обращения или "титлы" по отношении к заключенным, потому что такие "звания" могут только подчеркивать то, что они являются преступниками, и поэтому окажутся обидными (политически некорректными) - может быть употребляются только имя и фамилия.


----------



## morzh

В тюрьмах США, в обычных, к заключенным обращаются по имени или по фамилии; в официальных ситуациях - мистер такой-то (по фамилии).


----------



## dec-sev

Orlin said:


> По-моему это наилучшее решение.


Это действительно будет наилучшим решением, если в английском нет эквивалента русскому "воспитанник" в этом смысле, о чём лучше спросить тех, кто сидит* на английском форуме. 


Orlin said:


> ...потому что такие "звания" могут только подчеркивать то, что они являются преступниками, и поэтому окажутся обидными


The world has gone crazy. 
* For non-Russians. Just an attempt to joke.


----------



## morzh

2 Slavianophil:

It is considered OK to literally translate what has no direct analogies in English, at least in the US.

It is also beneficial for a reader of your translation to have exactly that, as it will convey through the culture, atmosphere and the routine which they are not familiar with in their country.

So if you simply put it as а "pupil" or "student" - it will be exactly what's needed in this situation. Otherwise a reader of your translation may have a wrong idea as to how the inmate youth are addressed.

Example: no one in, say, the US Army, addresses each other as "comrade fighter/ comrade colonel". Our army has its own way of addressing superior officers or soldiers.
So, if you then try to map The Soviet Army addressing rules to those in the American Army, we here would think that in the Soviet Army people used to address each other as "Sir sergeant", whereas there was no "sir" at the time. However if you translate it as "Comrade colonel", then we would know that this is how it was indeed, translation itself accounted for.

Same, I think, goes for correctional facilities.
Translate literally.


----------



## elemika

Sometimes they use the word "alumni" when they are speaking about juvenile jails/detention centers/boot camps (correctional). But I'm not sure that they do use "alumnus" addressing to guys there


----------



## dec-sev

morzh said:


> (1) It is also beneficial for a reader of your translation to have exactly that, as it will convey through the culture, atmosphere and the routine which they are not familiar with in their country.
> 
> (2) So if you simply put it as а "pupil" or "student" - it will be exactly what's needed in this situation.


 Согласен с  (1), но не соглашусь с (2). Как я понимаю, идея была примерно такая: он хоть и преступил закон, но сделал это, потому что молодой и тупой ещё, его можно пере_воспитать_. по этому не думаю, что рupil  и student  подойдут - 
Воспитанник -- воспитывать - воспитание
Ученик, студент -- обучение. 

*<...>*


----------



## Gerard Samuel

"Juvenile delinquent" would absolutely never be used as a form of direct address. 

I was never in such an institution (fortunately!) but a school psychologist that I know has told me that the current, politically correct term for such a place is a "residential facility." In that case, I imagine that the term "resident" would work. 

For example: "All residents are required to report to the cafeteria at 5:00 p.m."


----------



## morzh

Gerard Samuel said:


> "All residents are required to report to the cafeteria at 5:00 p.m."



Shouldn't it start like this: 
"*All you insolent little varmints*....."  ?


----------

